
Ask HN: Why are tech stocks down? - Nemant
A part from the obvious cases where companies missed earnings expectations, why are all (?) tech stocks down? Google did great one day, the next the guy heading search announced he&#x27;s leaving and now it&#x27;s still going down.
======
PaulHoule
Back in the day a reporter asked JPMorgan what would happen with stocks and he
said they will fluctuate.

That's what stocks do.

Capital Markets are not healthy today for instance people all over the world
and in cities in the US all what better internet access but telecom companies
can make more money with inferior service because there is no competition and
customers make no choice.

Just a few companies have access to public markets, some company like Fitbit
that just screws their customers and doesn't care about the future, they can
cash out and get fuck you money even if their company incinerates the cash of
investors. There are all the companies like hortonworks that have no
differentiation, no patents, no moat, that get access to capital because of
geographical bias that is no different morally from racism. If they were from
Peoria they would be treated like dirt.

I will grant Y co that they give real mentoring, but their success has a lot
to do with the fact that 99% of America is redlined, if you tried to do
anything in any other city you would not have access to IPO money.

I hear that Y co peowould rather open an office in Singapore or Madras rather
than Las Vegas or Chicago and if that is there attitude all the 99% can do is
vote for Donald Trump or Bernie Sanders. If it all goes down in flames at
least I can grow my own food you rich fucks go see what you can scavenge in a
world that is half Palo alto and half mad max. Just listen for once.

------
greenyoda
It's not just the tech stocks that went down today. The S&P 500 index went
down 1.85% and the Dow went down 1.29%. The tech stocks got hit a little
harder on average, with the NASDAQ index going down 3.25%.

The fact that there were dramatic declines in a few tech stocks makes traders
worry that there may be similar earnings surprises in other tech stocks, so
they dump tech stocks. If they see in a couple of weeks that these worries
were unfounded, they might buy these stocks back again and the prices could go
up.

According to the financial press, the stock market seems to be responding to
global economic issues: the Chinese economy, weak oil prices, etc. Some fear a
global economic slowdown. Since Google makes most of its money from
advertising, its stock price would respond to concerns about the level of
global economic activity. If people are buying less, businesses are selling
less and advertising expenditures go down. (Same for Facebook Twitter, etc.)

If you believe that tech stocks are unfairly undervalued at this point, you
might want to buy while the prices are low. But there are no guarantees that
they won't go down even lower.

